# Window Treatment Ideas PLEASE



## Fantastic (Feb 21, 2011)

Just finished painting this room and put the blinds up you see in pic.

Now just trying to finish the window off right with some sort of curtain/valance. 

Any ideas please!! 

Here's a couple pics..


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

from a design perspective, it's not as important what the window looks like as what the design of the rest of the room is.... so a window treatment matches the rest of the room's style


----------

